
Dear Twitter - mankins
https://medium.com/@mankins/dear-twitter-7264c315705a#.cix0lv4dv
======
ztratar
Product plug post is disguised as a Twitter-feedback post.

Meh.

I found the twitter analysis to be great up until the nonsense that is "help
us get paid" (not completely irrational, but weak IMHO). If you're launching a
product, just say it!

~~~
mankins
It's tough, you know? This is kind of an A/B test along with this one:
[https://medium.com/@atri.me/atri-turn-your-
into-a5f37494c42f...](https://medium.com/@atri.me/atri-turn-your-
into-a5f37494c42f#.tjwjp9u1i)

Figuring out how to launch the product, which will have a more official launch
in the next week.

But I hear you. We still mean it and think that something has to change.

